# One night stop over in West Sussex



## Bertie burstner (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello there,
Any recommendations for a one night stop over, in West Sussex, maybe any cl sites that are hard standing or any pubs or laybyes 
Had a gaslow system fitted  recently plus solar panels and  want to to test it out!
Many thanks
Bertie


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 11, 2018)

If you want a Friday or Saturday night then there is a huge car park used for school buses here. Rest of the time it is empty. Lots of local pubs to visit, leisure centre next door.

Google Maps


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 11, 2018)

There are several pubs in my area of West Sussex that allow motorhomes. Did you have any particular area in mind... South Downs, coast, or near a town? I can think of pubs in or near Horsham, Warnham, Worthing, Kingsfold, Billingshurst, Chichester and a village called Stedham in the Midhurst area.
Having said that, as it's so close to home for me, I haven't stayed at any of them, so not exactly a recommendation! :wacko:


----------



## Bertie burstner (Jan 11, 2018)

We come from Worthing, so anywhere fairly near really, as want to test it all out, to get ready for our hols
Thank you


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 11, 2018)

Seaford is good. Good bracing sea cliff walks
Google Maps


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 11, 2018)

I agree... Seaford's lovely.  The Sussex Yeoman in Worthing is on the POIs but that may be too close to home! There's another possibility on the cliffs further along the coast near Peacehaven, East Sussex... The Tavern at Telscombe Cliffs. One of my friends was refused once but might be worth calling them first. Also, you're not far from Cissbury Ring, which is on the POIs. That's pretty stoney ground up there, so shouldn't be muddy but it's a bit remote - and high.  Have fun trying out your new gadgets


----------

